# Inactivity



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Hard to believe this much inactivity for airguns!  Must be more folks that frequent here.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Well believe it.
I think most serious gunners gravitate to AG dedicated sites.


----------

